

Views less than likes? Is this a Youtube bug? - dd367
http://imgur.com/BMORwEB

======
dredmorbius
Known issue:
[https://support.google.com/youtube/troubleshooter/2991876?hl...](https://support.google.com/youtube/troubleshooter/2991876?hl=en)

Google freezes the views count as it crosses a threshold (typically ~300
views) to ensure accuracy, particularly against gaming other view
manipulation.

"Likes" continue to increment, hence the discrepancy.

